# New TFC Elite packaging



## RenaldoRheeder (27/11/19)

I have just opened the first pack of TFC Elite cotton (from the new packaging - not the tins). Is anyone else experiencing a difference between this and the older tin version? I get a strong cotton taste which was not present in the tinned version.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have just opened the first pack of TFC Elite cotton (from the new packaging - not the tins). Is anyone else experiencing a difference between this and the older tin version? I get a strong cotton taste which was not present in the tinned version.



I haven't opened a packet version yet... will open one on my next rewick and report!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klipdrifter (24/12/19)

So, any news on this? I recently ordered my 1st ever TFC and it came in a package (Not tin). I haven't opened it yet and hope I won't be dissapointed


----------



## Adephi (24/12/19)

I'm on my second packet and its exactly the same as the tin. Even comes rolled up so if you still got a tin you can just pop it in there.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## klipdrifter (24/12/19)

Adephi said:


> I'm on my second packet and its exactly the same as the tin. Even comes rolled up so if you still got a tin you can just pop it in there.


Thanks


----------



## M.Adhir (24/12/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have just opened the first pack of TFC Elite cotton (from the new packaging - not the tins). Is anyone else experiencing a difference between this and the older tin version? I get a strong cotton taste which was not present in the tinned version.



Last time I enjoyed TFC was before they changed it to Elite. Been cottony tasting to me ever since


----------



## Raindance (24/12/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Last time I enjoyed TFC was before they changed it to Elite. Been cottony tasting to me ever since


Yip, crap if you ask me. Cotton bacon for the win.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/19)

TFC for the win... but I have been using the tinned version... but I will open a packet tomorrow and test.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/19)

Raindance said:


> Yip, crap if you ask me. Cotton bacon for the win.
> 
> Regards



I also get a cotton taste from TFC. I have only used about 10% of the tin. I keep giving it another chance but am always disappointed. Cotton Bacon has always been my preferred choice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/12/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Last time I enjoyed TFC was before they changed it to Elite. Been cottony tasting to me ever since



I was given the advice to take it out of the packaging and let it breathe. I just put it in a container that doesn't seal 100% and left it for a few days. It seems to resolve the issue with the cotton taste. 

I shouldn't have to be this complicated. Looking to change brands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/19)

The cost price of organic cotton is around R 50 per kg. The 10 g of cotton used in Cotton Bacon would, therefore, cost approximately R0.50.

A tin similar to that used by TFC costs about R 3.30.







I can see why they no longer supply their cotton in tins as the tins cost many times more than the item which they are selling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (25/12/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I was given the advice to take it out of the packaging and let it breathe. I just put it in a container that doesn't seal 100% and left it for a few days. It seems to resolve the issue with the cotton taste.
> 
> I shouldn't have to be this complicated. Looking to change brands
> 
> ...



This is why I try to stick to Royal. Nothing has come close for me. Other than import costs throwing the price off, I stand by it 110%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/12/19)

M.Adhir said:


> This is why I try to stick to Royal. Nothing has come close for me. Other than import costs throwing the price off, I stand by it 110%



Where can Royal be sourced from? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/19)

https://www.superiorvapour.com/products/royal-wick-cotton-by-vapetalo

https://cheekyvape.com/collections/wick

https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/royal-wick-cotton-by-vapetalo.html

As with almost everything vape related, cotton choice is hotly debated. You will find vapers endorsing every brand. IMO none of them are objectively better than any of the others. If that were the case everyone would agree that brand X is the best. 

I have tried many different cotton wicks. I would struggle to rate them in any meaningful way. Some give a bit of a cotton aftertaste when they are new. Some of us started vaping with Dischem organic cotton. When it comes to vaping, the choice of cotton is way down in my list of priorities.. I like Cotton Bacon but if I had to I could be happy with TFC.


----------



## M.Adhir (25/12/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Where can Royal be sourced from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



superiorvapour (- 40 pound shipping), khw (the Dvarw people - 20 euro shipping) , vapetalo the manufacturers in Finland (but shipping from there is murderously high - got quoted 100 euro).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (25/12/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Where can Royal be sourced from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@RenaldoRheeder You're welcome to have a bag from my stash- send me your address and I'll courier, or send someone to do a collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/12/19)

M.Adhir said:


> @RenaldoRheeder You're welcome to have a bag from my stash- send me your address and I'll courier, or send someone to do a collection.



Very generous of you. I'll make you a deal. PM incoming


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/19)

TFC rules! Packet contents into the tin! Fits perfectly! Tins rule!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/19)

Test done. The TFC is identical in the packet as the tin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Test done. The TFC is identical in the packet as the tin.



Maybe there was a bad batch somewhere - I have came across others that experienced the same as I did with the cotton taste from the new packaging 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/19)

So , the advise is transfer pack to the tin , leave it open for a while and then vape on ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


> So , the advise is transfer pack to the tin , leave it open for a while and then vape on ?



I never waited. I opened the packet and put it in the tin and used it right away.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/1/20)

M.Adhir said:


> @RenaldoRheeder You're welcome to have a bag from my stash- send me your address and I'll courier, or send someone to do a collection.



Thanks again mate. Finally got to test it today. No cotton taste off the bat, and it wicks like a porn star. I have found that I must work a tad gentler as it doesn't seem to be as strong as my other cotton, but that is a minor for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

